
Why Do Nigerian Scammers Say They Are from Nigeria? - tosh
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/publication/why-do-nigerian-scammers-say-they-are-from-nigeria/
======
brudgers
dupe,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15609716](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15609716)

